
Hubble detects smallest known dark matter clumps - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-hubble-smallest-dark-clumps.html
======
_rpd
> The dark matter concentrations detected by Hubble are 1/10,000th to
> 1/100,000th times the mass of the Milky Way's dark matter halo.

Article has cool images of gravitational lensing of quasars.

------
ngcc_hk
in case of worry helium observed in the sun first before we found it on earth.

~~~
eloff
Bot?

